# Delaying inviting animals for events?



## NiamhACPC (Feb 25, 2018)

I haven't played quite long enough to know whether those "Host an Animal" mini-events always go along with major events, or if they turn up by themselves at all. I have three animals waiting to be invited, but since none of them are hip and that's the essence I need, they're not going to benefit me at my camp right now. So I figured just wait until there are goals with rewards for inviting animals.

Good plan? Bad plan? Will I be waiting wayyyyy too long? Thanks.


----------



## Deathamabob (Feb 25, 2018)

Next batch is set to appear on the 7th, I believe (6th for me). I haven't been saving any and it's been fine for me, but I usually check in 5 or 6 rotations per day, so your miles may very.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 25, 2018)

Deathamabob said:


> Next batch is set to appear on the 7th



Batch of animals, or batch of goals?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2018)

It's really preference, I mean the next set of animals will be with their own new amenities that you'll need so you'll still want to get them relatively fast, at least I usually try to. I never have a problem inviting them in the window though, because I have all the animals invited now, and a bunch of stuff saved up so I'll be able to pump out their furniture in lickity speed. But it doesn't really interfere with events if there is one coinciding IMO.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 25, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's really preference, I mean the next set of animals will be with their own new amenities that you'll need so you'll still want to get them relatively fast, at least I usually try to.



What I mean is, I have three animals all ready and waiting to be invited, all their furniture done. New animals won't have any effect on that. I'm trying to find out whether the "Host an Animal" events -- I probably have the name wrong, it's the ones where you get increasingly good rewards for each animal you invite -- happen frequently enough that it's good to save up the actual invitations until those events roll around.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 25, 2018)

What they r saying is the host the most event coincides with the new animals so if you have enough money saved up and materials it should be easy to get the new animals in time but if you are low on crafting space or materials it might be smart to save those 3 animals..


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 25, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> What they r saying is the host the most event coincides with the new animals so if you have enough money saved up and materials it should be easy to get the new animals in time but if you are low on crafting space or materials it might be smart to save those 3 animals..



Gotcha! Thanks everyone for your help and sorry I didn't catch on sooner.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

Personally, I would keep them as it would be faster to complete the host-the-most challenge.

I have a lot of animals ready to be invited but I'm waiting until I max out an animal at my campsite befote inviting and keeping another one at my campsite while doing away with the maxed one. So when the event comes, I'll wait until I max one out and if I don't max any before the event is about to end, then I can easily host some to complete the challenge


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 27, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> Personally, I would keep them as it would be faster to complete the host-the-most challenge.



Yeah, I am pathetically low on materials and have no confidence I'll be able to get the new guys into the camp in time. So I'm holding off. They're all either sporty or cute and I have far more than enough of those essences. I may have to bring in Raddle just so I can get that creepy costume off him though. *shudder*


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 27, 2018)

I've tried holding off on inviting animals with completed requests, and thankfully a Host-the-Most challenge appeared soon after completing them, but it becomes a bother seeing their faces pop up to remind me to invite them. You've completed them already, but I suppose for future events, if you even are at all bothered by the pop-up reminder, you could complete all but one item per animal. Do that for three animals between each set of challenges, and then it'll be quicker than waiting hours for 9+ items to craft (if you were to hoard materials) and you don't have those invite pop-ups.

Honestly, since those challenges started happening, I'm more inclined to only invite animals that I adore or want for the theme of my camp at the time. That way there's extras to use for those rewards.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 28, 2018)

I thought about doing that, but the pop up saying animals can be invited annoys me when it comes every time I finish any crafting project.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, the pop-up is annoying, but at least thanks to this forum I know I won't have to put up with it much longer. Great idea about holding off on the last item for future events, at least for animals I don't desperately want in my camp.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 7, 2018)

Well it definitely turned out to be worth waiting, for a quick and easy 14 harmonious essence.


----------

